
Maybe It's Time to Cut the Federal Government in Half - RickJWagner
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanlewis/2019/05/09/maybe-its-time-to-cut-the-federal-government-in-half/#75caf388680a
======
RickJWagner
It would give states more power to implement programs that are popular with
the local population.

Interesting....

